# Solved: Your system is running low on resources...?



## robertdamer

I shut the lid on my laptop when I went to the store. I have it customized to where it goes to sleep, plugged in or on AC power, when the lid is shut. I was gone for about twenty minutes. When I opened it, the three users popped up at the log in screen. One for my roommates, one for me, and the third is for my fingerprint, which uses a built-in validity sensor, software being HP SimplePass. Now, when I tried to log in, it gave me the following error message:

"Your system is running low on resources. You can not log in as a new user. Please log in using an account that is already..." (I can't remember that last part of this final sentence.)

I restarted my PC and everything is now as it should be.
I've never received an error message of this nature and I'm very confused. Can anyone shed some light on the sutuation?
Many thanks in advance!

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2450M CPU @ 2.50GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 42 Stepping 7
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 6091 Mb
Graphics Card: Radeon (TM) HD 7470M, 1024 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 690153 MB, Free - 532672 MB; D: Total - 20986 MB, Free - 2267 MB; E: Total - 4054 MB, Free - 1098 MB;
Motherboard: Hewlett-Packard, 1800
Antivirus: Norton AntiVirus, Updated and Enabled


----------



## md2lgyk

I have gotten this same message a couple of times. I also have my laptop set to sleep. Like for you, a restart corrected the problem. Must be some sort of bug in Win 7 power management.


----------



## robertdamer

I'd really like to know what's causing it. A "bug" is not a good enough explanation for me. Thank you for your feedback, but I need to know a little bit more about this...


----------



## Lance1

This problem actually stems from switching back and forth between users that have left programs open. The memory stacks do not fully clear, and this creates the issue. A reboot will clear the memory stack and correct the problem. Until the next time.


----------



## robertdamer

OOOOOOkay! That makes perfect sense due to the fact that my room mates and I have been "user-switching" this past week or so...
Thank you very much!


----------



## Lance1

Your most Welcome.


----------



## md2lgyk

That's not what is causing the problem on my laptop. I am the only user.


----------



## SVconsulting

md2lgyk said:


> That's not what is causing the problem on my laptop. I am the only user.


@MD2LGYK My suggestion is to start a new thread with the same issue. This will keep the original poster completed while a new one is started for a different system.

Heads up, many things can cause your system to slow down.
Spyware/Malware/Viruses
Applications in the background (task tray)
Lack of memory installed, or available
Hard drive fragmentation
Old applications installed and unused
etc.


----------



## md2lgyk

Thanks, but it doesn't happen often enough to be a worry for me.


----------

